# After Effects Intro/Starring-Tutorial gesucht



## Rahvin (13. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen .

Ich würde gerne ein Intro erstellen, in welchem ich die einzelnen Akteure vorstelle.
Dazu soll eine kurze Szene der jeweiligen Person gezeigt werden, das Bild einfrieren und nur die Person hervorgehoben werden, wobei daneben noch ein kurzer Text erscheint (dazu werde ich wohl ein Standbild der Person mit Photoshop erstellen und dann ins Video einfügen).

Kennt jemand dazu ein gutes Tutorial.

Ich hatte vor Ewigkeiten mal eins gefunden, finde das aber nicht mehr .
Da hat irgendein Soldat ein paar Leute aus seiner Einheit vorgestellt, sah echt gut aus.


----------

